# Pre contest: prop,mast,tren. Doses for Var, Halo



## tinyshrek (Jan 25, 2012)

Going to run 100mg EOD of prop,tren,mast for twelve weeks and want to run anavar with it. What doses would you guys run it with never had any experience with it. Used DMZ and Dbol before. Also gonna drop injectibles 2 weeks out and throw in Halo with the Var. what dose for Halo? Thanks all help would be appreciated. Will be running AI, t3 and clen as well. Stats are 5'11 240 now between 14-16%. Will start this in about 2 weeks at around 12% started dieting about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 25, 2012)

100mg anavar ED 8-12 weeks
30-50mg halo 2-3 weeks

Do you have issues with running those compounds (injectables) at those doses?


----------



## tinyshrek (Jan 25, 2012)

Never tried either oral so not sure. Heard great things about Var as far as muscle sparing while dieting and hardening up. And well halo is halo lol. That anavar does is gonna kill the wallet though haha


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

I dont think id drop injectables two weeks out. If you are running an aggresive ai id got to 5-6 days uot, then drop injects and up halo and var. If you drop the fast esters that early you might flatten out.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I dont think id drop injectables two weeks out. If you are running an aggresive ai id got to 5-6 days uot, then drop injects and up halo and var. If you drop the fast esters that early you might flatten out.


 

Not sure.  I think the flat part can be cured by a carb load and water manipulation but...................................?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

Im just thinking of the water inside the muscle. If you pull the short esters wont you lose that?
Its just my theory, a trainer and competitor at my just got me on the train of thought but by no means is it a rule lol!


----------



## tinyshrek (Jan 25, 2012)

So what if I drop prop 2 weeks out. Keep mast, tren in til Monday before show?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Im just thinking of the water inside the muscle. If you pull the short esters wont you lose that?
> Its just my theory, a trainer and competitor at my just got me on the train of thought but by no means is it a rule lol!


 

Like I said I'm not sure. I don't compete but the guys I know who do run tren and mast right up to the day of the show and only drop the test out because of the estrogen conversion, hence, "holding water". Some guys only run orals right up to the show. 

Everyone does things different I guess, what works for one doesn't work for others.

The thing that gets me is the massive amounts of A/I some guys use at the end to "dry out". That's just got to kill your joints and libido, but I guess they are being judged on their body and not how they feel.

I do know when I do a carb load and water manipulation to look good on a certain day, I always look the most vascular and full at that time.....but that's just me I guess and I'm always on TRT.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 25, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> So what if I drop prop 2 weeks out. Keep mast, tren in til Monday before show?


 

You could do that.  You'll have no libido but you could do it.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 25, 2012)

What bout just doing Provirion and Anavar the last two weeks?  You could throw in some winny as well.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 25, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> What bout just doing Provirion and Anavar the last two weeks? You could throw in some winny as well.


 

You could do that.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess it one of those things if you ask ten guys you will get ten answers lol.


----------



## GMO (Jan 25, 2012)

XYZ said:


> 100mg anavar ED 8-12 weeks
> 30-50mg halo 2-3 weeks




^^^This is the way to finish...


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

Gmo whats your opinion on the injections?


----------



## GMO (Jan 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Gmo whats your opinion on the injections?




I think he is safe running the mast and tren up until the show, I would drop the prop though.  Even though you may not see it, it will make you retain some water.

I guess like CT said, it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jan 25, 2012)

GMO said:


> I think he is safe running the mast and tren up until the show, I would drop the prop though.  Even though you may not see it, it will make you retain some water.
> 
> I guess like CT said, it all comes down to personal preference.



Thanks guys appreciate the info!


----------



## tinyshrek (Jan 25, 2012)

I know I hold water on any test period. So I have to cut that two weeks. Makes sense keeping androgen in to you full. Will see of I can afford var at 100mg. Would it hurt if I ran it at 50 and threw in halo at 50 the last two weeks? Or is 50 mg Var pussy dose?? Lol


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

Or wait longer to start the var so you can run it higher closer to the show.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks dlats I appreciate the help


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 8, 2012)

Kinda late chime in but I wouldnt run var at 50mg bro do the 100mg .. 50mg barely does anything to me. .100 is where its at....


----------

